# Civilian Job Opening:  Field Service - Marine Engineer - Diesel



## M-Aerotek (13 Mar 2009)

Aerotek is the leading staffing firm to the Engineering Industry across North America. Our client, a leader in the Marine Engine Industry, is currently looking for a Field Engineer for a permanent position. This is a great opportunity to gain experience in the Marine Engine industry while working with an international industry leader.

The candidate will perform field assignments as required for our client’s products, as well as prepare field service and shop reports as needed. In addition, the candidate will prepare and submit parts requisitions as required. The candidate will maintain the quality and efficiency of the mechanical work performed and in accordance with the manufacturer’s specifications and ISO procedures.

Candidates must be able to communicate effectively with customers and colleagues therefore strong interpersonal and customer relation skills are a must. Candidates must be able to work under high-pressure and have strong problem solving skills.




Required Skills:
Extensive knowledge of medium & high-speed diesel engines
Experience in electro-pneumatic &/or electronic control systems, or equivalent combination of both education & experience
Information Management: MS Office/Word/PowerPoint/Excel
Mechanical ability
Strong interpersonal and customer relation skills
Ability to manage time effectively
Ability to work under high pressure
Thorough understanding of service business customer relationships

Desired Complementary Background:
Over 8 years of experience working as a field mechanic on marine diesel engines, as well as 2 yrs of supervisory or leadership experience. 
Knowledge of Local Labour laws, Occupational health & safety & to display continuous improvement (CIP)
Knowledge of specialized-Brand engine & engine parts 
Knowledge of tools & specialty instruments

Required Education:
A University Degree or Technical Diploma in Marine Engineering or Engineering


----------



## M-Aerotek (13 Mar 2009)

If interested, please submit resumes to mwiazows@aerotek.com


----------

